# [Random] Trapped in a Dungeon or Lost in Space?



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

Which adventure is more suited for you? No specifics for this topic other than the two general ideas.

I like the idea of having to escape a dark underground facility. Perhaps even needing first to escape a cell or shackles, and from there having to work my way to the surface; either alone or in small group where everyone specializing in something different.

Being lost in space could be as frightening to me as it could be enjoyable. It would depend entirely on the situation. Being on a vessel with few or many others, preferably a large vessel like a mothership; while exploring random worlds for resources. The whole traveling in space thing isn't as interesting without being lost.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Lost in space would be a hella fun. and scary. But mostly fun. Provided this is science fiction, and aliens and other life exist etc. Ah...endless possibilities, endless amounts of peoples/aliens to meet, endless adventures, and endless fun. Sounds perfect.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Lost in space? could it be like lost in a room forgetting what was i doing? like now when i forgot which one would i prefer?


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd love an adventure in a really run down abandoned city, preferably one where I gain some sort of power (I'm partial to a bit of electricity, personally. Or maybe time control). I'll be on my own at first, but soon I'll be joined by a small group of people along the way who are also trying to survive in the city.
We'll all get seperated eventually, and be left to fend on our own.
I'll be looking for some sort of secret, and there'll be a dark organisation that lurks in the shadows desperate to guard it.
When I finally find out what the secret is, I'll realise that I never should have found out, and go mad from what ever revelation that I have.

Did I mention this will be a space-city, and not strictly part of a planet?


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Lost in space would be a hella fun. and scary. But mostly fun. Provided this is science fiction, and aliens and other life exist etc. Ah...endless possibilities, endless amounts of peoples/aliens to meet, endless adventures, and endless fun. Sounds perfect.


I don't suppose you watch Firefly? There's a slice of lost in space heaven, if that even makes sense. Have you seen Titan AE?



Juan M said:


> Lost in space? could it be like lost in a room forgetting what was i doing? like now when i forgot which one would i prefer?


GTFO of here!!! :angry:



AppleCat said:


> I'd love an adventure in a really run down abandoned city, preferably one where I gain some sort of power (I'm partial to a bit of electricity, personally. Or maybe time control). I'll be on my own at first, but soon I'll be joined by a small group of people along the way who are also trying to survive in the city.
> We'll all get seperated eventually, and be left to fend on our own.
> I'll be looking for some sort of secret, and there'll be a dark organisation that lurks in the shadows desperate to guard it.
> When I finally find out what the secret is, I'll realise that I never should have found out, and go mad from what ever revelation that I have.
> ...


I give you the right to summon me into this adventure as your trusty 'Familiar' Just don't turn me into something useless like a rabbit or a frog, gimme something with claws or teeth cause I'll defend you.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Brainteaser said:


> I give you the right to summon me into this adventure as your trusty 'Familiar' Just don't turn me into something useless like a rabbit or a frog, gimme something with claws or teeth cause I'll defend you.


Deal. 
I hope you don't mind one of your eyes actually being a computer chip containing very dangerous information...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Brainteaser said:


> I don't suppose you watch Firefly? There's a slice of lost in space heaven, if that even makes sense. Have you seen Titan AE?


A slice of lost space in heaven? Does that mean after I die, provided I make it to heaven, I'll get to explore it?! lolz No, I've never seen Firefly. I've heard it's good though! Is there somewhere online I can watch it? I just cancelled my satellite TV subscription.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I would love to be in a Firefly-type of scenario with a few friends, in space, exploring the galaxy and going on adventures to make money and survive. Oh gosh that sounds so fun.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

If I get a ship...say a type 'A' far trader, J-2, M-1 with a triple turret of laser, sand missle...space (sorry for the Traveller speak..but I've been scifi gamer since 2nd year high school)
although...
given proper gear and magical suppliments (weapons, armor,etc..) a good old dungeon crawl would be interesting....

no....space, definately


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll take the dungeon. Space just has too many x-factors for me (resources, atmosphere, radiation, aliens of a non-sexy variety, etc.) Besides, I've always wanted to have an Indiana Jones/D&D sort of treasure hunt adventure, and piles of gold are rarely found in space according to the literature.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

If i'm going to be wandering around 'out there' I'll need a small ship with some cargo room..maybe I can do some speculative trading (if there are civilizations to trade with) or collect resources to help me survive.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

AppleCat said:


> Deal.
> I hope you don't mind one of your eyes actually being a computer chip containing very dangerous information...


It hasn't bothered me yet.  If we're going digital, I want hacking abilities or a mini jetpack.



DeductiveReasoner said:


> A slice of lost space in heaven? Does that mean after I die, provided I make it to heaven, I'll get to explore it?! lolz No, I've never seen Firefly. I've heard it's good though! Is there somewhere online I can watch it? I just cancelled my satellite TV subscription.


Well yeah, who the hell only rents a small apartment in heaven?... The only source for Firefly I could provide you with are the torrent sites.



Zdorobot said:


> I would love to be in a Firefly-type of scenario with a few friends, in space, exploring the galaxy and going on adventures to make money and survive. Oh gosh that sounds so fun.


You could simulate that with a random group of trustee friends you've gained over time and a minivan. But are you strong enough to survive? :shocked:



kinetickyle said:


> I'll take the dungeon. Space just has too many x-factors for me (resources, atmosphere, radiation, aliens of a non-sexy variety, etc.) Besides, I've always wanted to have an Indiana Jones/D&D sort of treasure hunt adventure, and piles of gold are rarely found in space according to the literature.


Hah hah! Non-sexy aliens would be a huge negative for me as well. Its a good thing the Goa'uld moved humans across various planets with suitable environments. Maybe some girls from the other side of the galaxy wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

Brainteaser said:


> Hah hah! Non-sexy aliens would be a huge negative for me as well. Its a good thing the Goa'uld moved humans across various planets with suitable environments. Maybe some girls from the other side of the galaxy wouldn't be so bad.


Good point, but that show is the only fusion of space travel/dungeon adventuring I can think of.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Brainteaser said:


> You could simulate that with a random group of trustee friends you've gained over time and a minivan. But are you strong enough to survive? :shocked:


That sounds more like Scooby Doo than Firefly now! Haha. Hmm, I wonder if my friends and I could do that without all of us going crazy and killing each other. I think it could work, except it wouldn't be as cool as being in space. So yeah, I am strong enough to survive. Wooo.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Lost in space?...do any of you REALLY want to be cooped up with mom & dad and your siblings in a tiny ship with only each other for company?....

that would be a fate worse than death.


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

Depends on the sort of dungeon, the sort of spaceship and the company.
Space. On the upside, more variety and freedom of movement. On the downside, absolute dependency on technology, no way to escape the company and even basic stuff like air may be a problem.
Dungeon. On the upside, more autonomy and possibly magic. On the downside, dark, damp, full of creepy-crawlies and being limited to the existing tunnel system, as well as the danger of a cave-ins.

Unless the dungeon grants me magic powers, I'll take space (the non-realistic science fiction variety). The view tends to be much better.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

How about you're stuck in a jail cell that you need to escape that is in a prison transport ship that's lost in space. Combine le 2.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Metamorphasis Alpha...
very old RPG, basically a dungeon crawl in a huge spaceship larger than the red dwarf ship.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

Being lost in space sounds way cooler. Just the other night I thought I saw a dragon shaped nebula. First I'd find a way to become a non corporal being first so that I could travel across the cosmos without limitations. Then I'd engulf a populated planet in darkness just for kicks. I'll find myself a nice Earthy planet to call home and live happily ever after as its alpha species. If none is available then I'll make one.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

birthday said:


> Being lost in space sounds way cooler. Just the other night I thought I saw a dragon shaped nebula. First I'd find a way to become a non corporal being first so that I could travel across the cosmos without limitations. Then I'd engulf a populated planet in darkness just for kicks. I'll find myself a nice Earthy planet to call home and live happily ever after as its alpha species. If none is available then I'll make one.


my, aren't you being just a tad squire of gothos?...:laughing:


----------

